
Wefre Lets You Stream Free Music Online with No Ads - skennedy
http://gizmodo.com/wefre-is-the-latest-way-stream-free-music-online-with-n-1755413063
======
elyrly
And its down: "This webpage is not available

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN"

